# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  قانون تأسيس شركات للإجارة والاستثمار

## هيثم الفقى

قانون تأسيس شركات للإجارة والاستثمار

قانون رقم 12 لسنة 1998
بالترخيص في تأسيس
شركات للإجارة والاستثمار


المادة 1 
يرخص في تأسيس شركات مساهمة للاجارة والاستثمار برأس مال كويتي او اجنبي كله او بعضه ويكون مركزها الرئيسي في دولة الكويت.


المادة 2 
يقوم المؤسسون بتحرير عقد تأسيس ونظام اساسي للشركة ، توافق عليهما وزارة التجارة والصناعة وبنك الكويت المركزي.


المادة 3 
لا تخضع الحصص المملوكة لغير الكويتيين من المؤسسين والمساهمين لضريبة الدخل الكويتية لمدة الخمس سنوات الاولى من تاريخ تأسيس الشركة نهائيا.


المادة 4 
لا يترتب على الترخيص للشركة أي امتياز او احتكار في دولة الكويت او أي مسئولية على الدولة.


المادة ر5 
يجوز بعد موافقة بنك الكويت المركزي استثناء الشركة من احكام المواد 68 ، 98 ، 99 ، 118 ، 119 من القانون رقم 15 لسنة 1960 المشار اليه.


المادة 6 
يصدر مجلس الوزراء القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ العمل به.


المادة 7 
على الوزراء - كل فيما يخصه - تنفيذ هذا القانون

----------

